# [Solved] wpa_supplicant can't seem to find my WiFi

## Silmano

I've configured my laptop with wpa_supplicant + dhcpcd and I'm having a weird issue. The WiFi driver seems to load and scan for my WiFi, but it doesn't seem able to find it (despite being near the AP).

If I check wpa_cli, I can see the SCAN process and the scan_results show several networks, but it doesn't seem to be able to find my SSID.

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

> scan_results

bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid

88:03:55:c0:5e:0f       2442    -62     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP-preauth][ESS]    Orange-5E0D

8c:0c:a3:2b:8c:98       2437    -67     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][ESS]        WLAN_8C98
```

This is wpa_supplicant my configuration:

```
-> # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="My Wifi SSID"

        psk=passphrase generated by wpa_passphrase

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=1

}
```

My AP is configured as WPA2-PSK with AES+TKIP. It's configured not to broadcast its SSID, but I've tried also enabling the broadcast without luck.

Any suggestion on what to change to be able to connect or at least be able to scan my wifi?Last edited by Silmano on Fri Nov 07, 2014 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

You could use wpa_gui for easier connecting.  It needs qt4 USE flag but usage is almost self explanatory.

----------

## Silmano

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> You could use wpa_gui for easier connecting.  It needs qt4 USE flag but usage is almost self explanatory.

 

That doesn't solve anything. I'm still having the same issue, the laptop is able to find all my neighbors networks but it is unable to see my home AP.

----------

## charles17

I've always had problems with hidden SSID. Please try again with SSID not hidden.

Could you check your AP's ui for channel conflict with neighbors' networks or maybe select another channel?

----------

## Silmano

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> I've always had problems with hidden SSID. Please try again with SSID not hidden.
> 
> Could you check your AP's ui for channel conflict with neighbors' networks or maybe select another channel?

 

I've already tried enabling the broadcast (that disables the hidden SSID), but it doesn't seem to find it.

I must say that the wifi works with all my other devices (mobile & tablet) and also it works in the same Laptop running Windows 7 (I have dual boot installed).

----------

## Silmano

I've found the issue, it seems to be kernel related. I was trying using kernel 3.16.5 and I wasn't able to connect. I've fallback to kernel 3.12.21 and without touching the wpa_supplicant configuration, it now worked.

I suppose the driver might have change from version 3.12 to 3.16 and now it doesn't work correctly on my laptop.

----------

